# What is the best thng that you have seen at the Fishing show



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

What are the best things that you have seen at the fishing show?

Here is the hard question. Which booth was full of the most BS??

Maybe I should ask least since in past years most booths tend to be over flowing since most workers are true fishermen and tell a good tale. 

Looking forward trying to get over there tomorrow.


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

You can always count on Chicken Boy!!!! Gary Grabble Guide Service across the aisle, Egret Lures and Baad Marine, Mid-coast corks and Notorious Guide Service. Louie Baumann can tell a story or two. Last time I was in his shop he had golf clubs and waders at the door entrance trying to decide what to do. :spineyes:


----------



## dorkfish (Jul 23, 2012)

*Cool Things*

I talked to Lane at Midcoast Products and decided to buy a couple of his popping corks. When I tried to pay with my card, he gave me the sad face and said they were only accepting cash. I apologized for wasting his time as I only had $2 dollars in my pocket after parking and entry. He said "2 dollars, no problem. Pick out a cork and tell all your friends about us!" Awesome experience! Everyone should go pick-up a few items from his booth.

Also, I found some Natural Vudu Shrimp at BAAD Marine. I plan to couple them with my new Midcoast cork this weekend and see what happens!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You need to ask your wife for a better allowance for emergencies. No money at the fishing show is an emergency. Doubt they would tell you that at the beer wagon.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Castaway has a bin of XP3 7ft medium casting for $60. These were $120 before they started discontinuing them.

Also, lots of good lookin dental gals hanging out in the front, LOL!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Im gonna try to head up on Fri. BTW there are ATM's located up front near the entrance doors before heading into the show.


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

We went yesterday and were not all that impressed. If you want to book a guide or buy a rod then perfect. Not much new cool stuff. We did not get to go to a seminar and that is probably the ticket. Personally enjoy the boat show better but just my personal preference.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

Work has been killing me and haven't been able to attend, I am going to try and go Friday/Saturday maybe Sunday just to see the Seminars. I just hate to deal with the crowds of the weekend....


----------



## Spotted Wadin (Jan 20, 2006)

I can't say what the coolest thing about the show is, but I will say that we have a cooler of cold beverages in our booth and are willing to share. Also we will give a free hat to anyone who comes to our booth and mentions this post.

Don't forget to see Sarge Customs, Foreverlast, BayRat Guide Service, and TX Saltwater Fishing Magazine.










www.piscavore.com

Stay Piscivorous My Friends!


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*The CCA Girls!!!*

Signed up for another year, or should I say "sighed up". Excellent service from two very attractive young ladies. CCA has their act together...


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like the down south lures they look promising and the owner was very cool.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Saw Cap'n Scott Reeh..... Coolest thing you could get in a booth!! Lol


--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

Today the biggest BS both has to go to Sarge Customs I really wanted to look around at the rods and talk to the guy and find out more about them, but that whole area was FLOODED with startched creased jean-cocky-arrigant-22yol-"DUDES"... Had to go over to next ailse to get around all of that mess


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Haven't been, but hoping a lot of guys answers is other fishermen. \
Means the bay is quiter


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

jtbailey said:


> Today the biggest BS both has to go to Sarge Customs I really wanted to look around at the rods and talk to the guy and find out more about them, but that whole area was FLOODED with startched creased jean-cocky-arrigant-22yol-"DUDES"... Had to go over to next ailse to get around all of that mess


Lmao...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought the show was pretty cool. Hard to walk around there and not pick up something. Somebody there was selling some dried smoked sausage and gave me a sample. Man, that was some good sausage.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Chickengirl relieved me late afternoon and I got to walk the show in depth. Someone once told me that the fishing industry is the number one industry for entrepreneur startup businesses. I can't describe in words all the wonderful people I have met through Chickenboylures. As a child growing up in East Texas my Dad raised wiggle worms, planted catalpa trees and harvested catalpa worms. At 7 years old he would put me in his pickup truck and sell his live fresh worms to bait camps on the Lake of the Pines. He would park his truck on the highway between Gilmer and New Diana and sell his worms out of pickup bed. I would get a piece of cardboard and write on it "worms for sale" and try to show the message to cars as they passed by. My Dad got an unbelievable joy out being the middle man between the fisherman and the fish. He knew that he knew he was helping others and helping people feed their families. I learned a lot from my Dad from just watching him. He taught me how to fish and for that I will be eternally grateful. My small town would have fishing rodeos for the children. Prizes were given to the most fish and biggest fish caught. I won it every year it seemed. The point of all this is when I walked the show today I see countless small business people that have spent mega hours developing a product with the sole purpose of helping people catch fish. Just like my Dad.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chickenboy, I'll take 200 catalpa worms ANYTIME you get them......I'm very serious....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> Chickengirl relieved me late afternoon and I got to walk the show in depth. Someone once told me that the fishing industry is the number one industry for entrepreneur startup businesses. I can't describe in words all the wonderful people I have met through Chickenboylures. As a child growing up in East Texas my Dad raised wiggle worms, planted catalpa trees and harvested catalpa worms. At 7 years old he would put me in his pickup truck and sell his live fresh worms to bait camps on the Lake of the Pines. He would park his truck on the highway between Gilmer and New Diana and sell his worms out of pickup bed. I would get a piece of cardboard and write on it "worms for sale" and try to show the message to cars as they passed by. My Dad got an unbelievable joy out being the middle man between the fisherman and the fish. He knew that he knew he was helping others and helping people feed their families. I learned a lot from my Dad from just watching him. He taught me how to fish and for that I will be eternally grateful. My small town would have fishing rodeos for the children. Prizes were given to the most fish and biggest fish caught. I won it every year it seemed. The point of all this is when I walked the show today I see countless small business people that have spent mega hours developing a product with the sole purpose of helping people catch fish. Just like my Dad.


 Great post Joe...errr, Chickenboy. I think we all forget from time to time about stuff like this.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Last time I saw the catalpa worms there were in two big trees at my grandma's old homestead. 

Brings back good East Texas memories. (Digging worms or pulling worms off the trees) Cane pole in my hand and the old Stevens 410 that My GrandDad gave my on my 7th birthday in the other. Many an hour in the woods or at one of the old ponds. Glad that you reminded my of the fun simple times.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

jtbailey said:


> Today the biggest BS both has to go to Sarge Customs I really wanted to look around at the rods and talk to the guy and find out more about them, but that whole area was FLOODED with startched creased jean-cocky-arrigant-22yol-"DUDES"... Had to go over to next ailse to get around all of that mess


How does that make Sarge Custom a BS booth? Sarge must have a sweet setup! I don't get it? Are you scared of 22 y/o boys? I'm gonna check this out today....


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Chicken Boy it amazes me the amount of people trying to get a business started in the fishing and boating industry. I love how the industry is constantly growing and I am glad people appreciate it. This is an industry that I love more than anything and I will never leave it.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

jtbailey said:


> Today the biggest BS both has to go to Sarge Customs I really wanted to look around at the rods and talk to the guy and find out more about them, but that whole area was FLOODED with startched creased jean-cocky-arrigant-22yol-"DUDES"... Had to go over to next ailse to get around all of that mess


I wonder what was the big draw to his booth? Hmmm. Could it be they were there buying rods. They are great rods.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

ProSkiff said:


> How does that make Sarge Custom a BS booth? Sarge must have a sweet setup! I don't get it? Are you scared of 22 y/o boys? I'm gonna check this out today....


I'm not in to 22 y/o boys so I would also shy away. Sarge does have a sweet setup. His rod making skills are top notch. I should have bought one.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm going today. Who's gonna be there? Aside from the CCA girls, what are the things I don't want to miss?


P.S. I will try to get a pic of the illusive CCA girls. They will probably think I'm a perv though since I'm twice their age.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

ProSkiff said:


> How does that make Sarge Custom a BS booth? Sarge must have a sweet setup! I don't get it? Are you scared of 22 y/o boys? I'm gonna check this out today....


"scared of 22yol" give me a freak'n break. I'm totally ANNOYED by "Dude i just caught the biggest trout ever dude and probly broke the world record dude, but dude i let it go cuz i'm cool like that dude" ... I don't know why they where all stuck infront of Sarg rod booth and really don't care, it gets the most BS cuz of all the BS talkers that were huddled up around it


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> P.S. I will try to get a pic of the illusive CCA girls. They will probably think I'm a perv though since I'm twice their age.


Gold Star!


----------



## Djrodeo (Mar 1, 2013)

I wanted to go see Sarge's booth too and forgot about it. He needs something like two giant inflatable chickens wearing bikinis over his booth. 

I just wish I knew more of you guys so I could have had better conversations. Still, I appreciate talking a bit with chicken boy and picking up five packs of lures (and a float for my daughter!) heh

It was pretty cool but we also forgot the stroller for my daughter so carrying an 18 month old the whole time got tiring quick. I wish I could have sat for some seminars.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> I'm going today. Who's gonna be there? Aside from the CCA girls, what are the things I don't want to miss?
> 
> P.S. I will try to get a pic of the illusive CCA girls. They will probably think I'm a perv though since I'm twice their age.


You are the man ... not to worry, we'll make you a fake ID and vouch for you. Good luck on your daring mission. :doowapsta


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> I'm not in to 22 y/o boys so I would also shy away. Sarge does have a sweet setup. His rod making skills are top notch. I should have bought one.


"Should have"....Pffftttt...... I bought two......:tongue:


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

dorkfish said:


> I talked to Lane at Midcoast Products and decided to buy a couple of his popping corks. When I tried to pay with my card, he gave me the sad face and said they were only accepting cash. I apologized for wasting his time as I only had $2 dollars in my pocket after parking and entry. He said "2 dollars, no problem. Pick out a cork and tell all your friends about us!" Awesome experience! Everyone should go pick-up a few items from his booth.
> 
> Lane is a great guy! And their corks are the bomb!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

JimD said:


> Last time I saw the catalpa worms there were in two big trees at my grandma's old homestead.
> 
> Brings back good East Texas memories. (Digging worms or pulling worms off the trees) Cane pole in my hand and the old Stevens 410 that My GrandDad gave my on my 7th birthday in the other. Many an hour in the woods or at one of the old ponds. Glad that you reminded my of the fun simple times.


I too am from Deep East Texas, where we had catalpa worms in trees, and dug up earth worms and grub worms to fish with. We had cane poles in the barn. Simpler times, and some of my favorite memories! Grandma used to get aggravated with all the hole's I'd dig. I still notice worm 'signs'. The pond seemed really big at the time. When I went back...not so much.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

jtbailey said:


> "scared of 22yol" give me a freak'n break. I'm totally ANNOYED by "Dude i just caught the biggest trout ever dude and probly broke the world record dude, but dude i let it go cuz i'm cool like that dude" ... I don't know why they where all stuck infront of Sarg rod booth and really don't care, it gets the most BS cuz of all the BS talkers that were huddled up around it


Maybe they were admiring the 12.25# speckled trout that Sarge has on display. It's nice!


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

you guys crack me up about sarge's booth...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Brete said:


> "Should have"....Pffftttt...... I bought two......:tongue:


they ain't for fishing in the boat! :work: :rybka:


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

jtbailey said:


> "scared of 22yol" give me a freak'n break. I'm totally ANNOYED by "Dude i just caught the biggest trout ever dude and probly broke the world record dude, but dude i let it go cuz i'm cool like that dude" ... I don't know why they where all stuck infront of Sarg rod booth and really don't care, it gets the most BS cuz of all the BS talkers that were huddled up around it


I bet you are a blast at parties.


----------



## Elbutto (Jan 31, 2013)

Chickenboy is a cool guy. Chickengal was definitely eyeing me like I was a piece of corn however.


----------



## jtbailey (Apr 29, 2012)

rugger said:


> I bet you are a blast at parties.


No not really, I don't like the center stage. I just chill and have side conversation


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

As promised......

These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so keep it classy fellas.


----------



## shauntexex (Dec 12, 2007)

JimD said:


> Last time I saw the catalpa worms there were in two big trees at my grandma's old homestead.
> 
> Brings back good East Texas memories. (Digging worms or pulling worms off the trees) Cane pole in my hand and the old Stevens 410 that My GrandDad gave my on my 7th birthday in the other. Many an hour in the woods or at one of the old ponds. Glad that you reminded my of the fun simple times.


I grew up catching catalpa worms in Birmingham Alabama that brings back some fond memories. I brought several trees back to Spring and never once had any worms. I guess the moths that lay their eggs don't make it that far west? Sure brings me back to my childhood and there wasn't a better bait out there for catching bluegill and shell crackers. The first thing I'm going to teach my future son is to bait his own hook and tie a knot I wouldn't trade those early childhood memories with my father for the world


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

What Bay Boat Mfr. are represented at the show? Hopefully going tomorrow. 
BTW Green to ya Bull Red


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> As promised......
> 
> These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so keep it classy fellas.


Green to you. :tu


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Went by the foreverlast booth today and picked up their new flip flop box and some pliers.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

bull red said:


> as promised......
> 
> These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so keep it classy fellas.


excellent!


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so* keep it classy fellas*.


With this group? :wink:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bull Red said:


> As promised......
> 
> These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so keep it classy fellas.


stay classy A tongue-in-cheek ironic remark given to a person or group who says or does something overly offensive or classless.

Originated in the 2004 film "Anchorman" from Will Ferrell's sign-off: "Stay classy, San Diego". In the film, he meant it literally.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bull Red said:


> As promised......
> 
> These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so keep it classy fellas.


Beautiful women for sure, tol bad I can't make it this year and good luck with keeping some of these cats classy...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## duckboy007 (Jun 17, 2012)

Told my wife we need to sign up for the star tourney tomorrow, and then showed her the picture of the fine ladies that were running the booth. She was displeased.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

duckboy007 said:


> Told my wife we need to sign up for the star tourney tomorrow, and then showed her the picture of the fine ladies that were running the booth. She was displeased.


:brew2:


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> As promised......
> 
> These two young ladies are extremely nice and they're watching this thread so keep it classy fellas.


OMG!


----------



## BellaireTX (Dec 11, 2012)

Cool cap for free, which lead to buying a shirt and shorts, and great service as well. Thanks for making the show a good one.



Spotted Wadin said:


> I can't say what the coolest thing about the show is, but I will say that we have a cooler of cold beverages in our booth and are willing to share. Also we will give a free hat to anyone who comes to our booth and mentions this post.
> 
> Don't forget to see Sarge Customs, Foreverlast, BayRat Guide Service, and TX Saltwater Fishing Magazine.
> 
> ...


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Zeitgeist said:


> Castaway has a bin of XP3 7ft medium casting for $60. These were $120 before they started discontinuing them.
> 
> Also, lots of good lookin dental gals hanging out in the front, LOL!


Dental gals? How did I miss this???


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Fiancé an I finally met the chief chicken officer, was great to meet you Joe!! There was lots of buzz about your lures, lots of people at the show talking about them. Renewed CCA and STAR. Enjoyed the show, great people, great products.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Piscavore makes some great shirts! Great folks too.


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

Great products and even better people. I wear all their products on the water and around town. Awesome stuff!


--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

BellaireTX said:


> Cool cap for free, which lead to buying a shirt and shorts, and great service as well. Thanks for making the show a good one.


This was supposed to be quoted on my previous post...

--We are truly blessed to have access to this wonderful sport! Give thanks!


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

5'10" blonde with double D's.


----------



## glojim (Aug 9, 2004)

got me an 8' fiberglass Stake out pole for my Pro angler from shallow water anchors for $29. I've always seen em for $75+ and i couldn't never see me paying for so much. That made my day. 

I always look forward to seeing those artistic paintings of people fishing in shallow waters that are displayed each year. Makes me wish i was there.


----------



## troutslayer3 (Apr 23, 2008)

*sarge custom*

Finally got my hands on the sarge 7ft med light m.o.a.r! And this is a fine fine rod! Love the recoil eyes, the weight is unbelievable! Talked to sarge and his people and they were awesome! I'm glad they were there,I live close to Galveston and couldn't see driving to his location to see if I would like the rod or not. No disappointment at all! Just wish for future purchases that he sold them around Galveston! Can't wait to hit the water and try it out!


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## I got the hook up (Feb 28, 2009)

*Fishing Show Standouts*

I'm sure that I did not get a chance to meet and see them all, but here is a list of the great people and products that stood out to me at the Houston fishing show. Some of these may be dups on this thread but all are definetly worth a look!

*Sarge Customs*
*Piscavore Sportswear*- check out their new shorts
*Stinky Pants Fishing*- they make a bulletproof stringer and check out their new stingray guards, best I've seen IMO
*Down South Lures*
*Chickenboy Lures*
*VUDU Shrimp*- with kevlar and tons of action
*EZwade *wading belts- Mike is as good of a guy as you will ever meet
*Nu Ice*- this one is a game changer boys. Freezer packs with different 
temp ratings. They kept a yeti at 15 degrees for several hours


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Collest thing we came accross besides chicken boy and sister chicken, was the screen printing company. They beat EVERY ONES price we have been talking to by miles. Can't wait for our first order.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Not to mention Meeting TXAdam from castaway.

Also those LED drop lights for fishing were amazing!!!


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Does anybody know what company that was selling stringers with that cool spike holster? I was interested in getting one but forgot to grab a card from the guy. By the time I got to that both I was at my spending limit for the show


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

chrisnitro said:


> Does anybody know what company that was selling stringers with that cool spike holster? I was interested in getting one but forgot to grab a card from the guy. By the time I got to that both I was at my spending limit for the show


Grind Tackle?

https://www.grindtt.com/


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> Grind Tackle?
> 
> https://www.grindtt.com/


Thanks, that was fast!!!!


----------



## troutslayer3 (Apr 23, 2008)

E


----------



## bragwell (Apr 15, 2010)

A hot blonde with double d's.


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

Easy, the girls in the cutoffs and cowboy boots.


----------

